

The Myth of Enterprise StartUps - jdsla
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/article/20141031215036-921381-the-myths-of-enterprise-start-ups

======
greenyoda
The difficulty with enterprise startups is that large companies that invest in
software generally want to use that software for mission-critical applications
(real money - and reputations - are at stake). They'll want reliability and
security. They'll also want support: they'll expect serious bugs go get fixed
promptly and want someone who they can reach on the phone when they have
problems. They'll have much higher expectations of what a minimum viable
product is than some consumer who's getting an app for free. They'll want
software that integrates nicely into their existing systems. They'll want
stability (i.e., things that work today should still work in later releases).
And they'll also want a vendor that will be around in a few years.

Selling to enterprises is also somewhat difficult, since you have to get the
attention of somebody high enough up on the food chain who has the power to
spend money.

